# Sandpaper grit required for smooth ( no texture ) drywall?



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Depends on what you mean by "skim coat". Where I am that normally means imperial board coated with a veneer of actual plaster.....and I could hit that with 80 grit and not make a scratch. Not knowing what you have there, start with 220 and if that clogs too much, drop to 150...and if that is clogging and not scratching try 100. Ron


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm not sure how all the pros do it, but I thought they use sanding screen and not paper. Of course it also come in different "grits". 

Jaz


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sand paper would load up in seconds.
You need sanding cloth, a sanding pad, and a sanding pole.
It comes in fine med. and course.
All are sold in the drywall area at Lowes and Home Depot.
When sanding move it in a cirular motion.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I started using this pole sander this past year. Works pretty well. I use 80 grit to rough and 100 as a final sand. If you have great eye sight or plan on spray painting, you might want try a 150 grit. A couple good rolled on coats of paint covers most fine scratches




https://www.lowes.com/pd/GOLDBLATT-9-in-Pole-Head-Hand-Sander/50069761#


----------



## NewHopeHandyman (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi ka24,
Sandpaper works OK - an random orbital sander hooked up to a shop vac is your fastest solution. Drywall sanding screen also works well, again preferably with a vac attachment. For final sanding of joint compound, 120 or 150 does the trick. With 2 coats of primer/paint, and slight scratches left behind will be filled in with the paint solids.

Good luck,
The New Hope Handyman


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Orbital Sander for drywall?


----------



## NewHopeHandyman (Dec 18, 2016)

jlhaslip said:


> Orbital Sander for drywall?


Festool makes a nice one, but I just use a little standard one 

http://www.festoolusa.com/power-tools/sanders/drywall-sanders/planex-lhs-225-drywall-sander-571579


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

NewHopeHandyman said:


> Festool makes a nice one, but I just use a little standard one
> 
> http://www.festoolusa.com/power-tools/sanders/drywall-sanders/planex-lhs-225-drywall-sander-571579




This drywall sanding kit does work well if you have a lot of sanding to do. You can rent it for about $50 a day. You could sand a whole house in a day with one.

A bit pricey to buy for the avg. DIY'r.


----------



## NewHopeHandyman (Dec 18, 2016)

Yodaman said:


> A bit pricey to buy for the avg. DIY'r.


No doubt Yodaman! I use a Makita B05040, for which I purchased the optional vac hose, and use standard 8 hole discs, and hook up to my Ridgid vac with a hose adapter.


----------

